# Multi Blind?



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

How do you guys memo Multi? I was going to use Letterpairs for edges, and audio corners, but audio corners is hard to remember for a long time. I was wondering, if I do use audio corners, can I memo Edges on each cube first, and then solve corners on each cube first? e.g. MemoEdge1, MemoEdge2, MemoCorner1, MemoCorner2, ExecCorner2, ExecCorner1, ExecEdge1, ExecEdge2?
That seems like it would be the best way, because I do not have an easy corner memo method.
But how do you guys memo for MultiBlind? What do you suggest?


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ooms-multi-BLD&p=254585&viewfull=1#post254585
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods&p=6569#post6569


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ooms-multi-BLD&p=254585&viewfull=1#post254585
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?785-Memory-Methods&p=6569#post6569


I already use Roman Rooms for edges. Do you think I should create a lettering scheme for corners and do that as well? Do you use a separate room for each section then? Would I use one room for each edge memo and another room for each corner memo?


----------



## Micael (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, images spread on a path for both edges and corners. You have to design that path in such a way that you easily know where is the division between cubes and for each cube where is the division between edges and corners.

Using rooms to organize stuff (to divide the path) is a good method.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 23, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> I was wondering, if I do use audio corners, can I memo Edges on each cube first, and then solve corners on each cube first? e.g. MemoEdge1, MemoEdge2, MemoCorner1, MemoCorner2, ExecCorner2, ExecCorner1, ExecEdge1, ExecEdge2?


 
You can do this. If you only want to do a small multi (2 or 3 cubes), this can be very effective, because Audio corners can be very fast. 

But if you are planning on bigger ones (up to 10 or more cubes) you should definitely use Letter Pairs for corners too, and put them on a route, like Micael said.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay. I think I'll stick with audio corners for now, but I will probably switch to Letter Pairs sometime. I wasn't sure, because on the WCA regulations, it says that there is time limit of 10 minutes per cube, memo and execution, so it seemed to me that it meant that I had to solve my first cube before I solved any others. Thanks!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, you can solve all cubes' corners then all cubes' edges. Break it up however you want to. It's what I did for my 8 cube attempt. I had to run through four strands of info (CO, EO, EP, CP (and parity, I suppose)) across all the cubes, and it was tough.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 23, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> Okay. I think I'll stick with audio corners for now, but I will probably switch to Letter Pairs sometime. I wasn't sure, because on the WCA regulations, it says that there is time limit of 10 minutes per cube, memo and execution, so it seemed to me that it meant that I had to solve my first cube before I solved any others. Thanks!


 
I thought the same way like you, when I started multi. But the WCA rule only means that you have a total time of 10*(number of cubes) minutes. 
In my last comp I couldn´t remember the memo of the 4th cube, so I solved all the other cubes and went back to the 4th. It may looked a bit odd for spectators, but it wasn´t against the regulations.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't have a specific memo for multi, I juste memorize N separate cubes. Only the order of memorization is different: at single BLD i memo edges then CP then CO (sometimes CO before CP when it's an easy case), at multi I memo CP for all cubes then CO for all then edges for all.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 27, 2011)

Many multi BLDers use letter-pair images for both edges and corners. The last cube can be treated as a single BLD solve - so you memorise it last and execute it first.
Although audio can be very nice for the final cube, it isn't that popular for memorising lots of pieces, since it can be difficult to remember a long string of complete gibberish. 

I would suggest you try experimenting with routes/journey method. Think of place/s that you can visualise easily, then place letter-pairs images along the pre-determined route. Recalling is made easier if you're able to associate multiple images together. I only like to associate 2, while others might like 3, and some people like Mike can associate the images of an entire edge memo. 

_(Also, routes don't necessarily restrict you to using only images. Sentences can be incorporated into routes to replace images, Aron does this)_

If you're really creative, you can make your memo flow like a Rube Goldberg machine.
An example of this system is: CT + AH + JK + BT + TD = A CaT attack Adolf Hitler, in surprise he jumps back, knocking over the JoKer who is drinking from a BoTTle, he then falls on a ToaD. 

_Permuted but flipped/twisted pieces:_
Depending on how many cubes you're doing, flipped/twisted pieces might be easy to memorise visually. Otherwise, you can memorise the letters of the flipped/twisted pieces. To avoid confusion between cycles and flipped/twisted pieces, you might like to place them at very end of the route, of maybe even in a different route altogether. 

_Reviewing:_
*Experiment* with different memo review systems. Keep in mind, it's always reassuring if you finish off your memo with one massive review of all cubes (the last cube is an exception). Having a good review system is really important, as reviewing can be the longest phase during a multi attempt. (Phases are memorising, reviewing and solving)
It seems obvious, but too much review is better than too less. Not enough review results in forgotten memo and slower execution. 

Sorry for the late response, hope that helped.


----------



## Micael (Nov 28, 2011)

Zane, what do you mean by "reviewing"? Is it to recall or to re-check the actual cube?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 29, 2011)

Micael said:


> Zane, what do you mean by "reviewing"? Is it to recall or to re-check the actual cube?


I'm referring to just the recalling of memo. Re-checking the actual cycles is a safe thing to do though.


----------

